# Hoping for some prayers



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

One year ago today, my aunt died.

My Aunt and Uncle were High school sweethearts, married right after graduation, head over heels in love.

Unfortunately my aunt had all sorts of problems, pretty much every organ in her body was bad.

When they decided to have a baby, the doctor advised them not too because it would take her life faster(she was already going to die young) But they were so in love they really wanted a baby. They had a beautiful daughter, about 11 years ago. 

The doctors said it was a miracle she was so healthy and still alive

About 2 years ago, she went downhill, organs were failing, and she had this weird operation, that made her have 2 bellybuttons, it looked really cool

Well my aunt Carrie, was one the nicest people, she didnt have any enemies. Even when she was sick, with tubes in her nose and all, she would still go camping and be with her family.

Both my aunt and uncle NEVER were in anyother relationships, they were that in love, the kind of love, ive never seen before.

My uncle and cousin are taking today really hard and could use some prayer so I would love some prayers for my family  

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will keep them in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

You got it sister!! :thumb: ray:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

they are in my prayers!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Praying for you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way..... :hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, how sad, and how sweet!  I will be praying! ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks so much everyone!


 Your welcome.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about your aunt, it sounds like she was a brave woman, and she has a daughter she will live through 

Many thoughts and prayers going out to your cousin and uncle.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sent. That kind of bond seems rare anymore.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

They sound like awesome people. Thanks for sharing that love with us and yes..a big prayer is going out for the whole family.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry I missed this, but I sure pray they made it through the day. Sounds like they were wonderful people. To bad there are not more people in the world like them. 

How are you holding up?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

ray: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> I am sorry I missed this, but I sure pray they made it through the day. Sounds like they were wonderful people. To bad there are not more people in the world like them.
> 
> How are you holding up?


Im ok, I wasnt very close to her, but Im just worried about my uncle and cousin, they can use all the prayers they can get!

So thanks everyone! They seem to be doing alot better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

